
This is the new Gmail design - danijelb
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/12/17227974/google-gmail-design-features-update-2018
======
john58
I like the new concept

~~~
dx034
Me too, one of the few redesigns that appear to really make sense. They also
use space so that it works well on desktops, not one of those pages just
optimised for phones with 80% whitespace on a large screen.

------
samcat116
I feel I would still want to use Inbox over this redesign, although having
calendar, notes, and tasks right on the side could be very handy

------
tmd83
I wish they would allow one to resize the compose window.

------
ojuara
are they going to leave Inbox project in the future?

I’ve been looking to use another emailing service. Suggestions?

~~~
fakane
ProtonMail [https://protonmail.com](https://protonmail.com)

~~~
ojuara
Did you use that? Can you talk about your experience with it?

------
TheWiseOne
So much white space....

Why?

~~~
sushid
Google was a proponent of whitespace before it even was a thing. Remember how
empty it looked compared to ask.com or yahoo.com?

IMO the white space gives a bit of a breathing room without compromising too
much. I also like the emphasis on the todo list, which has always felt like a
second class citizen up until now.

